

Facebook Calls User A Spammer, Gets Sued For $1 In Return - jcr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/25/david-fagin-facebook-lawsuit/

======
donofrip
I think the idea of suing for only a dollar is to show that it isn't about the
money. I can relate to the frustration experienced when you can't get in touch
with a human being through a website--especially when its a non-web based
company.

I doubt FB would setup a call center--imagine the call volume! That said,
maybe an online chat with a support person? Or an open chat forum to ask
questions to other users with a few FB specialist who are also available?

Maybe they already have this... I have no idea.

~~~
jcr
When you get to a scale of hundreds of millions of users, providing support
must be an absolute nightmare. I'm really not sure how it could be done
effectively. On the other hand, it is a fascinating problem to ponder.

~~~
donofrip
One might argue there is a market for a product that could deliver a solution
to this problem... A company could provide a drop-in solution to sites that
requires little overhead to manage. Is there anything out there like this now?

I'm partial to the idea of an open chat room with users providing insight (a
wiki-sort of solution). We use this in internal chat channels at my bank. It
is helpful because you can pose a question (ex. how can I do X in excel) to a
"room" full of experts in the particular subject (ex. an excel specific chat).

Love to hear other ideas.

------
pdenya
Having developed apps for years for Facebook, I can vouch for the fact that it
is extremely frustrating to be unable to reach anyone regarding issues.

I realize this is a user not a developer filing the suit but but there can't
be any developers who have coded with facebooks APIs who wouldn't pay for some
more transparency. I had been considering building a service that does nothing
but keeps an up to date and accurate 3rd party documentation library focused
on Facebooks API and charging for service. If anyone else does it, i would
definitely subscribe.

------
jcr
I hope this is a hoax, but you just never know with law suits.

